# Lynnhaven Inlet 4/10



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Tried the outgoing tide this afternoon and got skunked. Not even a bait stealer. 
Was weedy. The water was clear. Was hoping some croakers or blues would be around but it looks like they haven't made it into the inlet yet.


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the report Phil, what were you slingin' out there?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Was using shrimp for bait. Brought a Krocodile spoon in case the blues were there but there was no action.
Will give it another couple weeks and try again.


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey IIJONII for youre goals you have an extreme small chance of not catching an 18 inch grey trout in va, not trying to shoot you down its just really tough to catch big ones. And by snakehead do you mean bowfin because they look the same but they are different.


----------



## Sean (Nov 22, 2010)

if you think its tough to catch an 18 inch grey trout in va youre fishing the wrong spots. Ive caught a 4 footer in the york.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

...a 4 foot grey trout? I call bullshit.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

andrews said:


> ...a 4 foot grey trout? I call bullshit.


lmmao!!!


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

LIL JON said:


> Hey IIJONII for youre goals you have an extreme small chance of not catching an 18 inch grey trout in va, not trying to shoot you down its just really tough to catch big ones. And by snakehead do you mean bowfin because they look the same but they are different.


Hey Lil Jon, actually i've caught 15-16 weaks in VA waters before so I'm thinkin theres got to be maybe a couple of 18inchers around. Just tryna have goals haha... as for the snakehead I do mean the invasive species from Asia. Managed to hook a nice one at 4 mile run last year but came off when i tried to flip him. Eluded me ever since... well actually.. i only tried like once more after that lol


----------



## Duds (Apr 26, 2011)

I like having goals when fishing. They help me stay focused & fishing at times when I am feeling a bit lazy and staring at the birds or playing with my tackle too long. I think I may fish this spot a bit this week. I'll post with results.
As for the Snakehead. I hope you know what to do with it once you catch it. First, holdon to your rod. They are the fiercest-fighting fish pound for pound (unless you're hooked up with a 4' weakfish,) then report it to DNR. The fish should probably be destroyed as well.


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

hahaha. IIIJONIII it could have been a snakehead, but a bowfin in the water looks identical not saying it was'nt but there are way more bowfin than snakeheads


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

I have seen some big grey trout in the York (years ago) but nothing close to a 4 footer, I have to second the bullshit call.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I had to go back and look at the post on the 4' trout. Just wanted to remember the posters name for future non references.


----------



## OCEAN_BEAR (Mar 21, 2010)

Sean said:


> if you think its tough to catch an 18 inch grey trout in va youre fishing the wrong spots. Ive caught a 4 footer in the york.


I throw out the 4 FOOT BULLSHIT card on that one!


----------



## Sean (Nov 22, 2010)

sorry im too busy to throw out the i was just joking card in time not to look like a fool but i have caught a 28 inch off of Amaco when i was young no bullshit.


----------



## Sean (Nov 22, 2010)

and i caught the smallest striper ive seen in my life last night. like the grub was bigger than he was.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

28 inch is definately realistic. Havent seen them in awhile but we could occasionally snag one in that range, especially in the channel under the bridge


----------



## Sean (Nov 22, 2010)

yeah i remember being young and fishing in the creeks in the york river catching them two at a time on crab. now the only ones ive seen are the occasional guys getting lucky at gloucester point and pulling up little ones.


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

LIL JON said:


> hahaha. IIIJONIII it could have been a snakehead, but a bowfin in the water looks identical not saying it was'nt but there are way more bowfin than snakeheads


Hahaha I see, I know what ya mean Jon, they bear extremely similar features, but the one I hooked definitely had the floral-like patterns on the body of the snakehead.. and I've seen others catch 'em. Either way I'm not catching nothin so far this year, 0/2 at SPSP and 0/2 for togging in OC. Need to buy more skunk repellent.


----------



## FishHOOKA (Apr 17, 2002)

The biggest trout ive ever seen caught was about 3ft..... on the York River at theCoast Guard Pier about 10 yrs ago. Everyone on the pier that day ran up to see that monster of a trout. #TRUESTORY


----------



## SuperNubStar (Mar 14, 2011)

FishHOOKA said:


> The biggest trout ive ever seen caught was about 3ft..... on the York River at theCoast Guard Pier about 10 yrs ago. Everyone on the pier that day ran up to see that monster of a trout. #TRUESTORY


I believe you FishHOOKA. Way back in the day, before most of the young bucks that post on this site were born , there were a lot of big trout in the bay. The oyster population has a huge influence on the numbers of big grey trout in the bay. (Do some research if you doubt this...) And since the oyster population is at an all time low of 2% compared to it's healthiest report, the trout with any size worth bragging about are just a rarity. I have a buddy that fishes the N.J. waters and he tells me the big grey trout are there if you care to venture that far north to in hopes of checking off the Grey Trout(Weakfish) off your list IIJoNII. I'm not saying it can't be done here in the bay, but it will be tough. Other than going north or the rivers, I would try around the islands of the CBBT at nite during the spring/summer season. I've even heard of some big boys being caught around fall. Best of luck to you bro.


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tip SuperNubStar, I will follow where the fish swim as long as my wallet allows me.


----------

